# Resources in Raleigh/Triangle?



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm moving to Raleigh next month, and I was wondering what kind of resources are available there for dart frog hobbyists. Are there any good frog breeders, vivaria supply shops, plant nurseries, etc? I had to get rid of my frogs before my last move, so I'm excited to start from scratch. 

Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi!

Raleigh has a small, but hopefully growing, group. I'm going to PM you some info.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

pm sent to you


----------

